

Is RSA's Chairman Art Coviello in denial? - drewjaja
http://www.cso.com.au/article/539526/rsa_chairman_art_coviello_denial_/

======
discardorama
"It is difficult to get a man to understand something, when his salary depends
upon his not understanding it!"

\-- Upton Sinclair

~~~
yuhong
As I said before, this deal sounds similar to how the MS-Novell deal was done.

------
wes-exp
Maybe he is under the illusion of the [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just-
world_hypothesis](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just-world_hypothesis) in
thinking that lack of punishment implies lack of wrongdoing.

------
amagumori
no, he's deliberately trying to downplay the issue, in addition to appearing
underinformed. another blow for RSA's credibility, if they even have any left
at this point

------
Zigurd
When Crypto AG was outed as collaborating with the NSA they were able to
remain in business and eventually sell the company to Siemens. Many
governments continued to use their products.

I doubt Mr. Coviello's comfortable retirement is in question. Something will
be worked out. This kind of brazenness is the least he can do in return.

